# 2013 Log- Time to Mutate



## Elvia1023

This year I am gonna put everything I can into progressing like I want. I am fairly detailed with things but at the same time very simplistic. I am currently 235 pounds fairly lean at 6ft 2. I injured my back a while back and ever since training has been limited in some ways. All my back work was bench supported or pull ups. So no deadlifts or barbell rows etc. I also stopped squatting heavy as my back couldn't support the weight. My form was spot on but anything too heavy is not worth the risk. I have limited many things but adapted in such a way it won't effect my progress. I was on and off gear and during the last few months came off everything for abit. I started high test but have lowered it due to various reasons. I like to experiment but have a clear plan in place. 

*Training*

I have tried most things and intended to follow the big beyond belief program for a change. However for the last month I have trained a certain way and will continue doing so. I am currently going the gym about 4 days per week but plan to up slightly over time. I utilize low volume (per bodypart) but high frequency training. Chest/Back/Quads will be trained 3 times weekly. Most parts will be the same although some may be twice. I will go on feel and listen to my body. An example I may do those 3 and say calves. The next day I will do shoulders, hams, arms and calves. Nothing is set in stone. I train most parts very high intensity for approx 15 mins and less for the smaller muscle groups. So each workout will last about 1 hour. I honestly don't know anyone who trains harder than me but that can be to my detriment at times.

I also will put 100% into my stretches and various warm ups for my back. I went abit lazy with them but no excuses now. I try to work my psoas muscle using various techniques. Back extensions and hyper extensions are also helping strengthen my back. I also have a back belt with magnets and gel backs (hot or cold), chain massager and bed of nails. I just wish I could afford proper physio but my routine is helping alot.

My old gym had a fire and was closed for 8 months. I joined another but it was mainly machines and only upto 30kg db's so my weights were limited but I utilized alot of techniques such as high reps, partials, super sets etc. I shouldn't really handle heavy db's anyway due to my back. My old gym just reopened and it is great so it's a fresh start for me. I had to reign back the weights especially on leg press as they felt light but much heavier than I have done in 8 months so I will be smart. Legs are the main area I want to improve the most and it's a struggle due to my height. I have started training them every gym day and it is working. I tend to train quads 3 times weekly and pick 1 heavy pressing
movement to focus on. I usually warm up to that with some ham work and a light quad movement. Anyway don't want to bore you but I think some of you will find my training style interesting.

*Diet*

I will be consistent and progressive in this like anything else. I believe in high calorie nutrition around my workouts and this doesn't effect my training in anyway. I am paying off my hols with Barbie in July so budget is next to nothing. I will have to cover all food and shakes with approx 40 pounds per week. If my budget were higher I would easily and love to eat something like this...

5 Whole eggs (coconut oil), oats or fruit and fibre cereal, pineapple

train.... high calorie shake sipped during workout consisting of 30g whey isolate, 20g peptopro and 175g carbs

Chicken (coconut oil), Jasmine/White Rice and a spoon of manuka honey

Whey isolate and Oat Shake with a banana

Fish/chicken (olive oil) with sweet potatoes

Fish (olive oil) and Mixed Vegetables

Cottage Cheese or Micellar casein shake with 1 raw egg and some nuts (walnuts and almonds)

I should add I using a decent amount of oil to both cook with and drizzle on my food.

Due to my budget I will have things very basic but still effective. I will consume 3-5 whole food meals and 3-5 shakes (I get shakes very cheap).

Whole food- Steak, Chicken, Fish, Turkey, Eggs, EVCO, EVOO, Walnuts, Almonds, Fruit (lots... mainly pineapple, bananas and blueberries), sweet potatoes, oats, pasta, rice, greek yoghurt etc etc.

Shakes will be approx 50g protein and 60g powdered oats with one piece of fruit (banana, apple, orange etc). I will sub powdered oats for some pineapple at times.

My protein powder is nutrisport 90+ which is 65% whey isolate and 33% miceller casein. I will rotate this with matrix anabolic whey from time to time.

Most importantly I listen to my body. In a sense it is eating when hungry but not exactly. But appetite is everything and I will never forcefeed anything. That will only lead to extra fat gain and gastrointestinal distress. 

I will consume a mass freak shake (175g carbs and 50g protein) during my workout. Many factors involved but the activity levels involved and the gradual intake of this shake to me will not negatively effect me in anyway (fat gain etc).

*Gear and Supplements*

I am currently using 500mg test e (geofman) per week and 100mg npp (genotec) per day. I have just added balkan tbol at 40mg per day. I will use this another month or so then cruise for a few weeks or just go straight into a blast. I plan to use 300mg test and 1.2g deca. I believe deca to be a superior muscle builder to test and I get no unwanted side effects from it. 1.2g is more than I have done before though. I will probably add in 300mg mast to the mix too. I will monitor myself and adjust accordingly. A max dose for my blast will be about 2g. 

I have next to no personal gh use under my belt due to fakes etc. However I recently got 300IU rips ahve have been using infrequently at 10IU pre bed or post workout. I have 100IU left I have saved. I can get no more due to funds so out of the equation.

I recently started slin for the first time and wow loved it (used it about 10 times). I worked up to approx 8IU pre workout. I want to take this with gh but not possible but I have an order on the way... peptides  It's not the same spike as rips but will do plus it is my own gh. Although I do have 100IU rips so will do 5IU till that runs out so I have 20 days with slin to go. I will use the gh post workout when I can but pre bed any other time. The slin I will use at approx 10IU eod pre workout. If I decide to up I will in the form of 2 10IU injs per day 3 times weekly. I consume as little fat as I can when the slin is present.

Peptides will be cjc-1295 without dac and ghrp-2 both at approx 100mcg 3-4 times daily. I will probably do more like 200mcg ghrp-2 but time will tell. Then 1 nightly inj pre bed of 200mcg cjc-1295 no dac and 500mcg ipamorelin.

I used to use a host of herbal supplements but I now use just certain ones but rotate others from time to time.

Vit C
Multi Vitamin
Fish Oil
Green Tea
Garlic

I also use but not at the moment...

LIV-52
Milk Thistle
Synthergine
Taurine
Arginine
Creatine
Humanobol

That was long  I will update with pics every month or so. Thanks for your time and lets make 2013 a good one


----------



## AnaSCI

Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been the gym 3 times recently but will just include my last workout from yesterday. I trained shoulders, tri-ceps, bi-ceps, hams, quads and calves.

Warm up with db's
DB Lateral Raises... approx 5 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 4 sets of 20-15 reps going up to 100kg
Cable (no attachment) One arm Tri-cep Extension... 2 sets of 20 reps on both sides utilizing different angles during set.
Close Grip Bench Press... 80kg for 27 reps slow reps
Hammer DB Curls... warmed up then done drop set with 30kg db's for 7 reps, 22.5kg for 11 reps and 10kg for about 17 reps.
Lying Leg Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps, working set of 15 reps plus 25 partials and static hold for 30 secs
Horizontal Leg Press... 4 sets of 20 reps with minimal rest and one working set with full weight rack (only 150kg) for 43 reps.
Calf Extension... 2 warm up sets of 15 reps. 3 working sets of 30 reps using neutral, inward and outward foot positions. 10 secs rest in between sets.

I don't usually do this many body parts but just getting back into it. I chatted in between exercises so it was fairly relaxed. I see faces I haven't seen for 8 months so it's good to be back. I felt great though and looking forward to training again 2moro... thinking back, chest, quads and calves. The gym is great but it is missing a standing calf machine... sure I can use smith machine, barbell or db's but still I miss their old one.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Magnus82

Nice to see your log here. Been wanting to do a similar cycle with the same compounds this spring, but a little lower doses. This will give me some idea what to expect since the last time i cycled pct was unheard of.  Thanks for logging and good luck!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Excellent log Elvia.. Glad to hear you're on a journey to success . That's awesome you got an excellent source for your protein powders cause those can cost some money on a tight budget.. Keep it up. Will be following.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained chest, back and calves...

Back Stretches and hyperextensions.
Flat Smith Press... 2 sets of 25 reps to warm up and try the machine for the first time.
Incline DB Press... 3 warm up sets of 15 reps... 1 working set of 12 strict reps with 40kg dbs. I can do more but not done these for ages so being smart.
Weighted Chest Dips... 1 working set of 17 reps
Hammer Strength Pull downs... 3 warm up sets of 20-15 reps and 1 working set with 60kg either side for 14 reps.
Chest Supported Machine Rows... 2 warm up sets fo 15 reps and 1 working set of 16 reps with 60kg.
Seated Calf Raise... 2 warm up sets and 2 sets to failure with 60kg... approx 25 reps each time. 

I flew through this workout and it was great. I love the chest supported machine row and it is the first time my gym has had one. I think that and pull ups/pulldowns will be my main back movements for the next few months. I will progress in strength through the months in all these movements. I need to start using wraps too for back movements to aid my strength. One step at a time though due to my back.


----------



## chris698

Nice Elvia... glad to see your back on track.

I have a bad back and need to be careful as well.  I herniated 2 discs when I was 20 (lifting the wrong way).

Today, I know my body very well and know which exercises I can do and not do.  Keep experimenting with lighter weight and make sure not to forget the "core" exercises to keep your back strong.

Best of luck.... looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> Nice to see your log here. Been wanting to do a similar cycle with the same compounds this spring, but a little lower doses. This will give me some idea what to expect since the last time i cycled pct was unheard of.  Thanks for logging and good luck!



Do you mean the deca and test? I should be starting them in about 1-2 months so before spring. So I will let you know how I get on with that mix. At the moment gonna stay with 500mg test and 700mg npp. Good news my peptides come today so very excited. Although I have no slin pins so need to get some before starting. It's 3am here so late but gonna go to bed soon and I am thinking another gym day 2moro (I start work at 4pm so later on)... I will see how my body feels when I wake up


----------



## Magnus82

Elvia1023 said:


> Do you mean the deca and test? I should be starting them in about 1-2 months so before spring. So I will let you know how I get on with that mix. At the moment gonna stay with 500mg test and 700mg npp. Good news my peptides come today so very excited. Although I have no slin pins so need to get some before starting. It's 3am here so late but gonna go to bed soon and I am thinking another gym day 2moro (I start work at 4pm so later on)... I will see how my body feels when I wake up



Yes, I have test, deca, and npp and plan to run early spring.   Even our peptide protocol is nearly identical. I am very glad to see you running this log, thanks!


----------



## IRONFIST

Will be following this!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Elvia nice log man.  Glad you're back on track.  Excited to see where this one takes you.  Thanks for this!


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't end up going yesterday as my back was abit sore plus I had been 2 days running. I went the gym today with my gf barbie81 (she doesn't post on here). We trained legs together and it was good.

Back Extensions... 4 sets of 25 reps or so.
Hyper Extensions... 3 sets of 15 reps.
Seated Calf Raises... 3 sets of 20 reps and 4th set to failure at 19 reps
Calf Extension... 2 sets of approx 20 reps. Working set of 90 reps split into 3 different foot positions 
Lying Leg Curls... 3 sets of 20 reps
Seated Leg Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps and 3rd set to complete failure of 26 reps.
Hammer Strength Leg Press... 5 sets of 15 reps for each leg... starting with 1 plate and finishing with 5 on each side (machine can't hold more). 
Squat Machine... 1 set of 15 reps
Hack Squat Machine (same as above for opposite way)... 1 set of 15 reps.

The hammer strength leg press is a new piece for the gym and it felt great. I could have done more but the max is 5 plates plus that felt good (and heavy ). I had the seat pushed up to make it extra hard so I could get a deep rep. Barbie done 2 plates a leg so I was impressed.  

Here are a few random pics of barbie...

















I will post some pics in the next week or so. My pins arrived today so I can start my peptide experiment


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I done...

Warm up with db's
Incline DB Press... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight
Hammer Pulldown... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight each time.
Hammer Flat Bench... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight each time.
Chest Supported Machine Row... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight each time.
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 2 sets of 25 reps
Flat Bench Rear Delt Side Raises... 2 sets of 15 reps each side.
Calf Extension (no shoes)... warms ups then 3 sets of 30 reps with different foot positions. Finishing with approx 6 sets of fast paced 10 reps with no rest in between.

Another great day in the gym. I done something I never do as a friend came over early (to use comp) and offered to drive me the gym. Anyway I trained after not eating anything at all. I could definately feel the difference and I had less energy but my strength was high. I had a large cal weightgain shake during training so that sorted me out. I had planned to do pull ups but completely forgot so will make sure I do them next time I train back.

I started my peptide experiment last night and done 200mcg cjc-1295 no dac and 500mcg ipamorelin. So far great and the hand numbness was ridiculous. Looking forward to seeing how these go in the next few months. My planned protocol is 100mcg cjc-1295 and ghrp-2 3-4 times daily. Then one evening dose of 200mcg cjc no dac and 500mcg ipamorelin. I have been very interested in ipamorelin's effects since I wrote an article on it. Just incase anyone is interested I will paste it below. Thanks

*Ipamorelin*

Ipamorelin is a growth hormone releasing peptide. It stimulates the body to release more human growth hormone and igf-1. Increases in gh and igf-1 can result in many benefits including:

- Builds Lean Tissue
- Lowers Body Fat
- Improved Recovery from training
- Anti Aging
- Improves Mood and Sleep Patterns

Ipamorelin is similar to other GHRP's such as GHRP-2 and GHRP-6. However Ipamorelin does not cause sudden spikes in prolactin or cortisol like GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 can do. Both of those hormones when elevated can cause negative side effects. Cortisol is a steroid hormone that is released when stressed and can be very catabolic. Prolactin counteracts the effect of dopamine, which is responsible for sexual arousal. Elevated prolactin can cause a variety of unwanted physical and psychological effects.

Raun K et al. (1998) highlighted ipamorelin's beneficial effects over the other ghrp's. In pentobarbital anaesthetised rats, ipamorelin released GH with a potency and efficacy comparable to GHRP-6. This result was repeated in an experiment in conscious swine. GHRP-2 displayed higher potency but lower efficacy in the same set of tests. None of the GH secretagogues tested affected FSH, LH, PRL or TSH plasma levels. Administration of both GHRP-6 and GHRP-2 resulted in increased plasma levels of ACTH and cortisol. Very surprisingly, ipamorelin did not release ACTH or cortisol in levels significantly different from those observed following GHRH stimulation. This lack of effect on ACTH and cortisol plasma levels was evident even at extremely high doses. Ipamorelin was the first GHRP-receptor agonist with a selectivity for GH release similar to that displayed by GHRH.

A pharmacological profiling using GHRP and growth hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH) antagonists clearly demonstrated that ipamorelin, like GHRP-6, stimulates GH release via a GHRP-like receptor. However ipamorelin is slow in its delivery unlike GHRP’s which spike GH levels at a faster rate. This another notable difference when researching ghrp's. Moreover it has been shown that Ipamorelin is able to exert a dynamic control effect on the somatotroph population and on GH hormone content (Jiménez-Reina L et al. 2002).

A variety of promising effects have been displayed when ipamorelin has been studied. Adeghate E et al. (2004) examined the effect ipamorelin had on insulin secretion from pancreatic tissue fragments of normal and diabetic rats. Ipamorelin evoked significant (p<0.04) increases in insulin secretion from the pancreas of normal and diabetic rats. It was shown that ipamorelin stimulates insulin release through the calcium channel and the adrenergic receptor pathways. 

Nitrogen balance is very important in humans. A positive value is often found during periods of growth, tissue repair or pregnancy. This means that the intake of nitrogen into the body is greater than the loss of nitrogen from the body, so there is an increase in the total body pool of protein. A negative value can be associated with burns, fevers, wasting diseases and other serious injuries and during periods of fasting. This means that the amount of nitrogen excreted from the body is greater than the amount of nitrogen ingested. Aagaard NK et al. (2009) studied the metabolic effects of Ipamorelin on selected hepatic measures of alpha-amino-nitrogen conversion during steroid-induced catabolism. Prednisolone was the steroid used to induce this catabolism. In prednisolone treated rats ipamorelin reduced CUNS by 20% (p<0.05), decreased the expression of urea cycle enzymes, neutralised N-balance, and normalized or improved organ N-contents. Therefore accelerated nitrogen wasting in the liver and other organs caused by prednisolone treatment was counteracted by treatment with Ipamorelin.

Finally just want to list what I feel is a key advantage ipamorelin has over GH injections in a research environment. Unlike GH injections it does not shut down the body’s natural production of this hormone, it just enhances it. In the long run this is a huge factor and I feel future studies will highlight the importance of this in relation to health.

*References*

1. Aagaard NK, Grøfte T, Greisen J, Malmlöf K, Johansen PB, Grønbaek H, Ørskov H, Tygstrup N, Vilstrup H (2009) Growth hormone and growth hormone secretagogue effects on nitrogen balance and urea synthesis in steroid treated rats. PMID: 19231263 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
2. Adeghate E, Ponery AS (2004) Mechanism of ipamorelin-evoked insulin release from the pancreas of normal and diabetic rats. PMID: 15665799 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
3. Raun K, Hansen BS, Johansen NL, Thøgersen H, Madsen K, Ankersen M, Andersen PH (1998) Ipamorelin, the first selective growth hormone secretagogue. PMID: 9849822 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
4. Jiménez-Reina L, Cañete R, de la Torre MJ, Bernal G (2002) Influence of chronic treatment with the growth hormone secretagogue Ipamorelin, in young female rats: somatotroph response in vitro. PMID: 12168778 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Elvia1023

Forgot to add I have stopped the tbol as I started getting nosebleeds. This has happened the last 2 times I have used dbol but didn't expect tbol to be the same. I won't bore you with why I think this but it isn't just bp. I will just use injectables for now as the nosebleeds get too much and have caused me to be late for work etc.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Now we see why you are sidetracked.. !You and your barbie collection.. Lol.. Great post brutha . I'm a bleeder on dam Tbol too. Hate when that happens .


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Now we see why you are sidetracked.. !You and your barbie collection.. Lol.. Great post brutha . I'm a bleeder on dam Tbol too. Hate when that happens .



I will admit it I have a problem... I love playing with barbie 

Yeah I am hoping aftre a break I will be able to use the tbol another time. I don't even think I reached 1 week


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol. She is a good peptide for sure .... Does your bloodpressure rise quick on Tbol? . Mine sure did but I'm may try and be more gradual as I raise dosage..


----------



## Marshall

Nice log Elvia. I have the same issues with Dbol. Been awhile since I've taken Tbol, so can't remember if I got the bleeds from that too. Always at the wrong time is when it happens !


----------



## Elvia1023

Marshall said:


> Nice log Elvia. I have the same issues with Dbol. Been awhile since I've taken Tbol, so can't remember if I got the bleeds from that too. Always at the wrong time is when it happens !



Thanks matey 



Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. She is a good peptide for sure .... Does your bloodpressure rise quick on Tbol? . Mine sure did but I'm may try and be more gradual as I raise dosage..



My wrist monitor is crap so I have no idea. I need to get a porper one but money is tight now. I asked at the gym but they only had a normal cuff so it was too small. I imagine it must as I don't get them any other time. Although I have had it tested many times when I am blasting away and it is never really high. It has been borderline high so it does get elevated. I bet in bouts of adrol etc it has been very high so I want to be careful.

What is unusual the last time I used dbol (40mg) I got bad nosebleeds. Anyway I stop the dbol and try gh (day after) for the 1st proper time (used tiny amount in the past). Anyway I put on about 10 pounds of water in a matter of days (rips) and no more nosebleeds. Surely my bp didn't go down from that.

I will get it tested at the docs and try and sort out a proper reader so I can monitor it daily.


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained back, shoulders, tri-ceps, hams and quads. I done something alittle different to mix things up. Lighter weight but next to no rest in between most sets.

Back Extensions... 4 sets of approx 25 reps
Hyper Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps
Pull Ups... 2 sets of approx 15 reps... 3rd set I only got 7 reps
Standing DB Lateral Raises... 8 sets of 15 slow reps only with 5kg db's but no more than 10 secs rest in between sets 
DB Shrugs... 4 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight with 3 sec hold at the top.
Smith Close Grip Bench Press... 3 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight
Close Grip Bench Press... 1 set of 37 reps
Cable One Arm Pushdowns... 2 sets of 20 reps either side
Leg Extension... warm up
Supersetted Seated Leg Curl with Horizontal Leg Press... after warming up on both I done 8 sets (I think) of 15 slow reps on each. I had no rest apart from walking the 5 secs in between machines for the entire 8 sets. I had the weight at 45kg on the leg curl and 140kg on the leg press. I was destroyed after this but managed to get all 240 reps.

I feel great now. Although my back is sore from the other day. Thats the reason I didn't train on Sat. That 1 set of 15 reps on the hack squat from 2 workouts ago is the cause. It didn't feel right and was hurting on about rep 8 but I pushed through. No more hack squat for me  Have a great day everyone


----------



## Ironbuilt

Right on Elvia .glad to hear you're in the groove now. I need a good bp monitor also. I'll ask my bro Dr. whats a good one and let u know just for information . I was goin to a firedept and theyed do it cause the rookies need to learn that shit.


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Right on Elvia .glad to hear you're in the groove now. I need a good bp monitor also. I'll ask my bro Dr. whats a good one and let u know just for information . I was goin to a firedept and theyed do it cause the rookies need to learn that shit.



Thanks matey I appreciate it. No gym today but looking forward to going 2moro. I will defo do chest and bi-ceps and whatever I feel like (legs of some sort). Diet has been very basic for the reasons I outlined at the start... although got some steak today and a few other bits as a treat 

5 whole eggs cooked in coconut oil and fruit and fibre cereal.

50g whey/micellar casein with 60g powdered oats and a pear.

Chicken breast, selection of fruits (pineapple, mango, strawberries, orange and blueberries). 

50g whey/micellar casein with 60g powdered oats and a banana.

Home made fish and chunky chips.

50g whey/micellar casein with 60g powdered oats and a pink lady apple.

Gonna have a rump steak with probably whole wheat pasta drizzled with EVOO in the next hour.

I will probably have another shake too depending upon what time I go to bed (it is just past 11pm now and I usually go to bed at 3am).

I got some cottage cheese so will probably have that pre bed with some nuts.

Steak time may come early


----------



## AGGRO

Good log!


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been ill which is so rare for me. Nothing major but decided to rest 2 days. I didn't inject anything yesterday. Gonna go the gym later (Fri) and I went on the Wed too. I done chest, back, bi-ceps, and hams.

Back Extensions... 4 sets of approx 25 reps
Hyper Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps (supersetted with below)
Machine Ab Crunches... 2 sets of 15 reps
Smith Flat Bench... 5 sets of 20-8 reps going up in weight.
Chest Dips... 3 sets of approx 20-12 reps going up in weight.
Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown... 4 sets of 15-9 reps going up in weight. 
Hammer DB Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps... final set drop set of 9, 14 and 20 reps.
Reverse Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Seated Leg Curl... 2 sets of 25 reps (supersetted with below)
Lying Leg Curl... 2 set s of 25 reps
Hammer Strength Leg Curl... 3 sets of 10 reps with each foot with minimal rest.
Hanging Knee Raises... 1 set of 25 reps.


----------



## Elvia1023

No gym as I am doing a detox today. It's the first time I have done one so I should learn alot today. I have used magnesium citrate to flush out my system. I am having no food today at all just lots of water and green tea. Nothing major as happened so far surprisingly...tt must be building up   It's nearly 7pm and I am starting to struggle with the no food but I will be 100%. Considering the amount I usually eat I am doing well  All I have thought about for 2 hours is warm bread with lots of kerrygold butter on 

I have dcided but I may haver my first meal 2moro afternoon. If I do then I will go the gym later on. If I continue this fast I won't go the gym till Monday. Looking forward to packing on lots of muscle in the next year just using this as alittle refresher for my body.


----------



## powders101

Elvia1023 said:


> No gym as I am doing a detox today. It's the first time I have done one so I should learn alot today. I have used magnesium citrate to flush out my system. I am having no food today at all just lots of water and green tea. Nothing major as happened so far surprisingly...tt must be building up   It's nearly 7pm and I am starting to struggle with the no food but I will be 100%. Considering the amount I usually eat I am doing well  All I have thought about for 2 hours is warm bread with lots of kerrygold butter on
> 
> I have dcided but I may haver my first meal 2moro afternoon. If I do then I will go the gym later on. If I continue this fast I won't go the gym till Monday. Looking forward to packing on lots of muscle in the next year just using this as alittle refresher for my body.



Let us know how the detox goes. Have never done one myself so interested in hearing the benefits.


----------



## Elvia1023

My detox didn't fully go to plan but I am very pleased. I ended up going to bed fairly early for me at about 2:30am. I woke up about 6:30am and had to go... what you would expect. So that was nearly 15 hours afterwards.  I went earlier in the day after the stuff too but nothing major. Anyway I woke up again at 10:30am and went again but less. Once more at 2pm but less again. Sorry for the unneeded detail  

Not what I expected but I am pleased I done it. I will do it again and use abit more powder. The powder was from a great source so not concerned with quality etc. 

I usually struggle without food after 5 hours so I am pleased with myself. I didn't eat for over 36 hours... could have gone longer as I was ok but decided it was best to eat. I started with 3 scrambled eggs and 2 pieces of toast with kerrygold butter on. I was gonna leave it at that but had a bowl of fruit and fibre. I started going more then 

It's the first time I have fasted over a day so it was definately worth it. Although I would have been bad if I had worked or moved around... just films and chilling all day yesterday.

Not exactly ate great today but I feel really good. I didn't do this with the intention of eating super clean afterwards as my budget is so low. Just felt like a refresher and it worked and now back to building as much muscle as I can 

Looking forward to the gym 2moro. Gonna hit it hard... thinking chest, back and quads.


----------



## Elvia1023

Been the gym twice in the last 3 days. 

I done back, chest and quads...

Back Extensions... 4 sets of 20 reps to warm up as usual
Hyper Extensions...
Ab Crunches... This and above supersetted... 3 sets of 15 reps each
Pull Ups... 3 sets fo failure
Flat DB Bench... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set to failure at 17 reps.
Hammer Strength Pulldowns... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set to failure at 12 reps.
Decline Barbell Bench... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set to failure at 16 reps
Chest Supported Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 9 reps
Weighted Chest Dips... 1 working set of 19 reps
Leg Extensions... 3 sets of 20 reps
Hammer Strength Leg Press (one leg at a time) ... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight (1x 25kg plate added each side each set).

Great workout and fairly fast paced but heavy. My legs were burnt out after the leg press. Good thing about the hammer piece I can make it extra hard by putting the seat forward so my knee comes back near near my head. But my back is fully supported and no arching as I am doing it unilaterally.

Earlier I trained with barbie and done shoulders, tri-ceps, hams and calves.

Back Extensions... 4 sets of 20 reps
DB Lateral Raises... 4 sets of 20-15 reps
DB Front Raises... 4 sets of 20-15 reps
DB Shrugs... 4 sets of 20-15 reps
I basically done alot of db isolation work (just went on feel) different angles and order and lots of sets but the above is about it.
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
One Arm Cable Tri-cep Pushdown... 2 sets of 20 reps each side.  
Seated Leg Curl Machine... 3 sets of 25 reps going up in weight
Hammer Strength Leg Curl... 3 sets of 15 reps each side
Leg Press Calf Presses... 4 sets of 25-20 reps... I had barbie push down to add resistance on the final half of each set.

Another great workout today and a good feel all over.

I am looking forward to going again 2moro. Not sure what I will do but thinking chest, biceps and possibily quads and calves. 

Just adding gear is 500mg test and 700mg npp but I missed another npp shot last night but not too bothered about the hormones right now. Things are going well. 10IU humalog pre workout both days and MHP TRAC extreme NO both days too... gives me a great boost.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## The Grim Repper

Nice log bro, glad to hear you're on the mend my man!


----------



## turbobusa

Really appreciate the attention to detail in your log Elvia.  I'm really paying 
attention to your take on the npp too.If I recall correctly you are very fond of deca so a comparo to npp as a side note . Keep us posted and up and away pard..  Very cool.. T


----------



## Magnus82

Great log so far. Will be watching closely.


----------



## Elvia1023

Thanks everyone  Things have been really good. I am the first to admit I am not eating enough but it's hard with my budget. I haven't been having as many shakes as I planned. I need to overcome my mentality of whole foods are best. That is true but in a way it stops me consuming the extra shakes... like a mental block. It's not ideal but for the time being the shakes will be vital to my success. So I will be an extra effort to get the extra 2-3 I need for growth. I weigh the same but I am looking better week by week so things are good. I will sort some pics out soon.

I woke up yesterday and was sore... I was the day before but even more so. It's great as it shows I have worked the muscle well. But literally my calves, chest, lats, quads, glutes... all bad. So I decided to wait a day so I could get more out of my following workout. Today I trained chest, bi-ceps and calves. I was gonna do quads but was rushed for time but will do them 2moro in a leg day.

Machine Incline Press... 3 sets of 25 very light reps to warm up.
DB Flat Press... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 14 reps
Decline Barbell Press... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 9 reps... the last assisted.
Weighted Chest Dips... 1 working set of 14 reps
Standing DB Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps
DB Preacher Curls... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight
Hammer Curls... 2 sets of 15 reps then 1 drop set to complete failure for 12, 10 and approx 16 reps.
Reverse Curls... 1 working set of 23 reps
Calf Extensions... About 10 sets of 20-10 reps using different foot positions and 10 sec rest periods.

Gonna train over the w/e too. 2moro will be quads, hams and calves and may throw in something else


----------



## Elvia1023

turbobusa said:


> Really appreciate the attention to detail in your log Elvia.  I'm really paying
> attention to your take on the npp too.If I recall correctly you are very fond of deca so a comparo to npp as a side note . Keep us posted and up and away pard..  Very cool.. T



Yeah deca is my fav compound. I have very rarely been surprised by taking new things. I read up on most things plus looking at them chemically it is fairly easy to see what they will do. I think tren's strength is probably a surprise to everyone and that was an exception to me too. However npp is definately a big surprise. I can tell it is a great mass builder but it has given me no joint benefits at all. It's nothing like deca in a sense which is strange for obvious reasons. In a strange way I liken it to a weak tren... all physical and obviously not psychological. I am a fan but fuck me the spots it has given me on my back are bad... they seem to be fading away alittle so pleased about that.

I am looking forward to starting my new cycle but not sure how I am gonna afford it  Seriously all my money will go towards paying off my hol by April. I have next to no test left (2 amps and a 5ml sachet ) and 2 vials of npp so who knows. I may have to go off for abit or get a vial of test and do a cruise. Hopefully I can sort out some stuff and just go straight into my big blast.

Todays diet has been a mixed bag in many ways. So far I have had...

4 whole eggs and some toast with butter.

10IU slin pre workout so I quickly ate a bowl of bran flakes with lots of raisins in. Had a raspberry yoghurt and a spoon of manuka honey. Then knocked back lot's of EAA's vile taste... probably had alittle too much 

Gym... Had a mass freak shake during training... 175g carbs and 50g protein. I always drink this slowly so finish it a the end of training.

Rushed for time and in work so post workout (about 40 mins after training) had lots of mango, tub of cottage cheese and a shake of 50g whey isolate/micellar casein and 60g oats

Whole wheat pasta with mince beef and lots of bread with some cheese. Afterwards I had a chocolate santa from xmas (quite big )

Shake of 50g blend of protein and 60g oats with an orange.

Rump Steak with jasmine rice

It's 12pm here so I will have another shake and probably some cottage cheese pre bed with more protein or some nuts or whatever I fancy.


In the following weeks I am gonna try and eat more whole foods around training. I have plenty of mass freak left so will continue having that during training... great stuff and fully recommended.

Supplements are now...

Multivit twice daily
Vit C 1g morning and night
Fish Oil... morning and night
Garlic 2g mornings
Green Tea Extract 1500mg first thing when I wake up. I do this as they are so strong I sometimes go bright red from them so it fades by the time I leave the flat 

I am giving the rest of my MHP TRAC NO to Barbie as she loves it. She finally tried it the other day and loved it... finally convinced her the creatine in it will not put 10 pounds on her  She is always falling a sleep by 8pm so it helps her stay awake but doesn't give her any crash etc.

Anyway have a good day everyone


----------



## Incognito1

Hey mate, great log. Just a tip I do with my EAAs. Put some cordial in the mix. I mix a bit of apple and raspberry cordial in and it gets rid of the putrid taste of the leucine and other EAAs


----------



## Elvia1023

Incognito1 said:


> Hey mate, great log. Just a tip I do with my EAAs. Put some cordial in the mix. I mix a bit of apple and raspberry cordial in and it gets rid of the putrid taste of the leucine and other EAAs



Thanks matey. That is what I have been doing and it works well. I use a double strength orange cordial. I was actually surprised the first time how well it masks the flavour cos they are vile. It's just yesterday I don't know what I was thinking I must have done about 50g


----------



## The Grim Repper

Awesome log man.  Very nice, great read.  Hey, I understand the NPP can be a crap shoot for people and their joints.  Works for some, others not really.  You were getting spots on the back from the NPP.  Can you describe those man?  Anything you did to fade them other than time?  Do you megadose fish oil for the joints?  I know yer knees are shot you say...


----------



## Elvia1023

The Grim Repper said:


> Awesome log man.  Very nice, great read.  Hey, I understand the NPP can be a crap shoot for people and their joints.  Works for some, others not really.  You were getting spots on the back from the NPP.  Can you describe those man?  Anything you did to fade them other than time?  Do you megadose fish oil for the joints?  I know yer knees are shot you say...



The spots are fading alittle but still present. I started some mt2 so that will be the main factor in them fading away. Although no sun (or sunbed) exposure yet. Like anything my body is getting accustomed to the hormones so that will be another factor in them getting better.  I also make sure to go in the sauna after each gym session then finish with a cold shower. Most are like your average spot but loads of red spots/marks all over the skin too. I get ingrowing hairs in my back too and they create the worst spots... painful too.

My knees are ok... alittle worst over the last few weeks due to heavy leg pressing etc but nothing major. I take fish oil morning and night but no megadosing. I have been planning on adding 200mg deca for my joints as I have a sachet from ages ago but haven't bothered. Gonna just wait till I start my big blast (whenever that will be) for the deca to start. As of now things are good so looking forward to the lifting ahead... I can't see any issues (hopefully) with the way I am training now. I am lifting very heavy but no squats or nonsupported work for my back. Good thing I have noticed improvements in my back width/thickness and leg development so it is not effecting my progress.


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I trained rear delts, tri-ceps, quads, hams and calves...

Back and HyperExtensions to warm up
Incline Bench Rear Delt Flyes... 2 sets of 25 reps
Reverse Pec Deck... sets of 20 and 15 reps to warm up. Then 12 reps to failure. Finishing with lighter set of 35 reps.
Tri-cep Extension... 3 sets of 25-20 reps
Close Grip Bench Press... 3 warm up sets of approx 15 reps and 1 working set of 10 reps (2 assisted).
Seated Leg Curl superesetted with Horizontal Leg Press... 7 sets of each for 15 reps going up in weight for both each set.
Hammer Leg Curl... 1 set to failure for each leg... approx 20 reps
Seated Leg Press Machine... 3 sets of approx 25 slow reps
Calf Press on Leg Press... about 7 sets of atleast 20 reps. The last 2 sets my mate pushed against the sled as hard as he could for resistance.

Today I trained back and shoulders...

Back Extensions... 3 sets of 25 reps to warm up (no rest)
Hyper Extensions supersetted with Ab Crunches... 3 sets of 15 reps for each.
Hammer Strength Pulldown... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight each time.
Machine Rows... 3 sets of approx 20 reps going up in weight each time. 
Flat Bench Rear Delt Raises... 2 sets of 15 reps going up in weight for each side.
Lateral Raises... 6 sets of 25-10 reps going up then back down in weight.
Wide Grip Upright Rows... 3 sets of approx 15-20 reps going up in weight.
Hammer Shoulder Press... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.

Tired after tonight but felt good in the gym. Managed to do 5 x 15kg plates (75kg) each side on the hammer grip pulldown for 15 reps for my final set. So my strength is moving up as that was 4 plates last week and that felt really heavy then. I don't have straps so if I did you could add on another plate easy.

I started taking tbol again but only at 20mg per day. My nosebleeds seem to start at 40mg per day last time  I will keep it at 20mg pre workout for now . If my nose were sorted I would take 50-60mg per day.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Elvia great log brutha.. Mt2 sure lit up my freckles that I never knew I had and without u.v rays the freckles or spots are more of a side effect on me.. Thanks for the detail..


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Elvia great log brutha.. Mt2 sure lit up my freckles that I never knew I had and without u.v rays the freckles or spots are more of a side effect on me.. Thanks for the detail..



Yes mt2 darkens existing freckles but it also creates new ones. In my experience they often disappear completely after usage... it can take a few months. But my spots are solely from the npp. Plus loads of red marks/dots all over my upper back. MT2 always clears my skin and of course the tan hides marks. I think they will disappear soon anyway. I am coming off npp soon as I only have about 18ml left. Doing 100mg per day so that is 18 days left but the way I have been pinning more like 27 days  Gonna try and be good and pin ed though.  

Want to see something funny. Get on this... this is what mt2 does to me. First pic is my natural colour a very old pic when I was about 20 in Dublin. The 2nd pic is on hol a few years ago


----------



## odin

Might have to give MT2 a run!


----------



## turbobusa

Love that stuff man Dark as F--k without roasting like pig all day. 
Plus Mama gets some perks too.. Science  gotta love it.
T


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained Hams, Quads, Calves and Chest...

Back Extensions... 4 sets of 25 reps going up in weight
Hyper Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps
Hammer Strength Lying Leg Curl... 4 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight. At the end of the 4th set finished with 25 partial reps.
Seated Leg Press Machine... 7 sets of 15 slow reps going up in weight... could not walk after this 
DB lunges... 2 sets of approx 15 reps
DB Squats... 3 sets of 20-15 reps
Calf Press on Leg Press... 5 sets of approx 25 reps going up in weight. Last set Barbie pushed against sled as hard as possible.
Decline Barbell Press... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight
Hammer Strength Chest Press... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.

My strength is climbing up through the weeks. Certain things I don't try to increase strength (as in more weight) just intensity. But today I done 4 x 15kg plates on hammer strength so 60kg each side for 15 reps. I think in 2 weeks I will be on 5 plates. When I start my big blast (hormones and more time progressing) I think you can add alot onto that as I have lifted heavy (for me) in the past. Long term goals will be 100kg hammer strength each side and for barbell press about 160kg for 15 reps. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

No gym today as my body need a rest... my legs are bad. I was lifting alot in work today anyway. The leg press machine I used yesterday is fantastic. It's a very unusual angle but with the seat pushed forwards I feel it all in my quads. It only goes to 150kg but with the seat forward and a slow rep speed it is a killer. My quads are very sore and it's a struggle getting up stairs etc... but I love the feel... shows I trained them hard  2moro should be back and arms maybe shoulders too.


----------



## Elvia1023

I didn't go yesterday as my back was sore. I done it in work... I need to keep being smart with things but probably lifted something I shouldn't have. Nothing major so just gave it an extra days rest. That way I could put more into my back workout. I done back, chest and calves...

Back Extensions... 4 sets of approx 20 reps
Hyper Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps
Machine Row... 2 sets of 25 reps
Decline Barbell Press... 2 sets of 25 reps
Chest Supported Row... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight
Flat DB Press... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight.
Hammer Strength Lat Pulldown... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight.
Seated Calf Raise... 5 sets of approx 20 slow reps.

Things are going well and my strength is moving up. Not done heavy db presses in over a year as my old gym only had 30kg db's. I need to still get fully used to flat as I used to do mainly inclines. But today my last set was 50kg db's for 11 good reps. I also done 85kg each side on the hammer pulldown for 10 reps. Everything is moving up nicely. I just need to pound those shakes to get my weight up.

I will get a shave soon so I can take a few pics. I have hair everywhere so it looks silly in pics so need to use an electric razor for my chest, back etc. I should have them up soon. I am abit bloated now due to various reasons. Holding water around my waist but feel good about things and reckon I am on a good path for progression. My gear needs to be increased though if I am to mutate... ok mutate is a strong word I just like the way it sounds


----------



## Magnus82

Hey Elvia, great log. Earlier you said npp isn't giving you the joint relief deca does. When you do add it, do you plan on reducing the npp dose since they are so similar, or just add it on top of your npp dose. Reason i ask, my knees hurt as well and would like to do the same when i do my run. 
Thanks,
Magnus82


----------



## Elvia1023

Magnus82 said:


> Hey Elvia, great log. Earlier you said npp isn't giving you the joint relief deca does. When you do add it, do you plan on reducing the npp dose since they are so similar, or just add it on top of your npp dose. Reason i ask, my knees hurt as well and would like to do the same when i do my run.
> Thanks,
> Magnus82



Thanks Magnus. I am not gonna be running my deca and npp together. I have approx 1 vial of npp left so just gonna run that till it is empty. If I get my cycle before that I will just start it when I do. I may get my cycle alittle later so will just be off until I get it.

I expected to get some joint benefits from the npp but I didn't in the slightest. For anyone who has both and is running npp but are not getting the joint benefits I highely recommend adding 200mg deca per week. 200mg deca can work wonders in regards to joints... literally a few weeks later your a different person.

I have 2 sachets of deca I forgot about from ages ago and was gonna add them in but just left it. But in the future I think I will add 200mg deca to nearly all my cycles as it makes a huge difference. Let me know how your run with npp goes


----------



## Elvia1023

Almost forgot  earlier I done Hams, Quads, Calves and Shoulders...

Back Extensions... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight each set.
Hammer Strength Leg Curl... 4 sets of 15 reps each side going up in weight.
Hammer Strength Leg Extension... 2 sets of 15 reps each side.
Horizontal Leg Press... 2 sets of 25 reps
Leg Press... 6 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Calf Press... 2 sets of 20 reps... final set of 90 reps using 3 different foot positions. I had to stop on the final 3rd after 17 reps and done the other 13 reps about 10 secs later.
Lateral Raises... 3 sets of 20 reps 
Wide Grip Upright Row... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 3 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight each time.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday I done chest, tri-ceps, bi-ceps and calves...

Hyper Extensions... 4 sets of 15 reps
Flat Barbell Bench... 4 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight.
Hammer Strength Chest Press... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight
Weight Chest Dips... 1 set of 17 reps
Skull Crushers... 4 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight
One Arm Tri-cep Extensions... 2 sets of 20 reps on each side.
Underhand One Arm Tri-cep Extension... 2 sets of 20 reps on each side.
One Arm DB Preacher Curl... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
DB Hammer Curl... 1 drop set of 30kg for 14 reps, 20kg for 12 reps and 12.5kg for 21 reps.
Seated Calf Raises... 4 sets of approx 25 reps going up in weight each set.

Been abit sick recently. Constant feeling of nausea and migraines through the day. I am never sick ever so curious what is the cause. Could just be a virus etc but I am removing certain things I think may have been a cause. Hopefully I start feeling better soon. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

I am still sick for some unknown reason. I can imagine this is what 500mg adrol per day would make someone feel like  Nothing major but just feel like crap all day. I have gone over any changes I have made to see if there is anything I can do to help. It may just be one of those things (virus)... but strange as I am never sick. It's not the hormones as they are exactly the same. But I decided to stop injecting everything. I am starting my big blast soon anyway... I should get that in the next week or two. So for now I am off everything just to give me alittle break.

I went the docs and he said if your still bad next week come back. I was concerned with my bp but that came back at 145/66 which is fine. Obviously the 145 is abit high. I mentioned the pulse pressure to him but he said your fine. I know we all want to be as healthy as we can be taking all these hormones but I do think many go over the top with the bp at times. They freak out if they are 140/75. I will keep monitoring it as I want it to be as low as possible. But that isn't bad considering I have been on 500mg test, 700mg npp and 20mg tbol with other things that can cause water retention etc.

I haven't been the gym for a few days but should go 2moro and sunday. I was letting myself have a little break to see if that helped with the sickness. Work has been bad too recently so a break will do me good. But generally I am doing really good... just paid off more towards my hol in July  Have a good day everyone


----------



## turbobusa

Yes I think with the younger guys ELV it's common to skip past watching that bp closely. Hope you get feeling well quickly brother.. T


----------



## Elvia1023

So happy I am off work for the w/e  I should be going the gym with barbie 2moro. As you know I am living on next to nothing... most meals are shakes. However today I have had a rare no shake day. I have ate really well. If only I could afford to eat this way everyday I would look 10x better  I have had diced rump steak cooked with pineapple twice so far. Chicken with mixed tropical fruit. Whole eggs with bran flakes and mixed berries. 2 pieces of fish with coconut rice. I feel like a king haha :banghead: I may have another steak later. Definately gonna have some eggs. Probably do a fried coconut and egg rice with diced steak


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good to hear Elvia ..I too have thin wallet disease and it gets old quick but I make sure gym fee is paid so I can stay on my addiction...what's your favorite protein shake btw?


----------



## The Grim Repper

Glad to hear you are coming around man.  A fantastic day of eating is a great way to bounce back mentally bro.  Keep pushin' forward man!!


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Good to hear Elvia ..I too have thin wallet disease and it gets old quick but I make sure gym fee is paid so I can stay on my addiction...what's your favorite protein shake btw?



I like myproteins impact whey isolate (uk company). They also have a 95% whey isolate too. At the moment I am using Matrix's anabolic whey. It's very cheap  for what you get so I was abit dubious about it's true quality. Plus some of the ingredients don't add up properly but that is common. I researched and someone had one of their proteins tested and it came back exactly what it stated... 80% protein. Their anabolic one is great and pumped full of aminos (check out the glutamine). I will copy and paste the info...

Anabolic Matrix Amount Per 50g Serving:

K cals/K: 178k cals
Protein: 40g*
Fat: 2.9g
Of which are saturates: 2.1g
Trans Fat: 0g
Carbohydrates: 5.9g
Sodium: 180mg
Fibre: 440mg
Calcium: 0.42g 

Container Size: 5kg 

Serving Size: 1 scoop 
Servings Per Container: 100

Anabolic Matrix Animo Acid profile per 100g:

L-Isoleucine* 4975mg
L-Leucine* 7982mg
L-Lysine 6687mg
L-Methionine 1650mg
L-Phenylalanine 2476mg
L-Threonine 5692mg
L-Tryptophan+ 1198mg
L-Valine* 4378mg
L-Arginine 2859mg
L-Cystine 1259mg
Glutamic Acid 24025mg 
L-Histidine 1126mg
L-Proline 4350mg
L-Tyrosine 1150mg 
L-Alanine 22564mg 
L-Aspartic Acid 4329mg
L-Glycine 943mg
L-Serine 2145mg

Confirmation of key ingredients: Whey Protein Isolate, Whey Protein Concentrate (WPC80), Micellar Casein, Whole Milk Protein, Pea Protein Isolate, Natural and Natural Identical Flavouring, Natural Colouring, Stabilisers (Citric Acid, Malic Acid) Contains Sweetener. Sucralose. Protein analysis declared as dry matter, this is determined in the absence off water which may compromise up to 6%.

I am not too fussed when it comes to protein though. If I don't use the above I just get a well established brand and like to rotate different protein types. I like gaspari and reflex products and well basically any big name.


----------



## Elvia1023

No gym today just sex haha  

I said I would give myself a break so I am going to till Mon. My mate has asked me to go 2moro so I may change my mind. I always like to have 5 days or so off every few months. Gonna watch a few movies together and have some fun


----------



## Elvia1023

Just got back from the gym... the difference is massive. Not been off npp for long but my strength has gone way down. Sure I have been ill too but it's the hormones too  I am starting to feel tired etc more so full shutdown is not far off.

I decided to do a full body mainly light weight routine...

Back Extensions... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight with no rest in between to warm up.
Warm up with db's
Flat Barbell Press... 2 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
Incline DB Press... 2 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
Chest Dips... 1 set of bw dips for 25 reps
Chest Supported Row... 2 sets of 20 reps
Machine Rows... 2 sets of 25 reps
Reverse Pec Dec... 2 sets of 25 reps going up in weight
Flat Bench Rear Delt Raise... 1 set of 15 reps each side.
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 3 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
DB Lateral Raises... 2 sets of 20 reps
Hammer Strength Leg Curl... 3 sets of 20 reps with each side going up in weight.
Hammer Strength Leg Extension... 3 sets of 20 reps with each side going up in weight.
Leg Press... 5 sets of 20 slow reps with 5-10 secs rest in between sets with only 4 plates a side... killer
Calf Press on Leg Press... 5 sets of approx 25 reps with mate pushing on sled as hard as he could on final set... that set was about 35 reps.

Alot of work today but I feel great now. I like to push myself and I couldn't do it with weight so done it with endurance today. I will continue training with higher reps and lighter weight for the next few weeks. Then afterwards I will push everything


----------



## Marshall

You'll get a lot of disagreements, but I do think Deca is a good add in low dosage for the lubrication of the joints. Especially if you're not a really young guy. I did this recently and notice the difference.

Glad you're feeling better bro !


----------



## Elvia1023

Marshall said:


> You'll get a lot of disagreements, but I do think Deca is a good add in low dosage for the lubrication of the joints. Especially if you're not a really young guy. I did this recently and notice the difference.
> 
> Glad you're feeling better bro !



Thanks matey. Yeah 200mg deca does wonders to me and I am only 29  But my big blast will mainly be deca. Can't get mast so it will be 1.2g deca and 300mg test and adrol kickstart 

I am feeling alot better now. I think it was a few things. My anxiety has been fine for ages but it crept up alittle and that would have effected things. I started having espresso before the gym which is not really great for me... stimulants don't treat me well  Work has been stressful and it is crap so another factor.

I am thinking it may be high cortisol too due to all of the above and it was at the top of normal range in my last blood test. Many things lower it though so who knows. Insulin lowers it loads so a good excuse to start that at 2 times daily haha. Back up to 3g vit c and b vits too. Not having coffee which is good too... very few stimulants from now on. Interestingly though I read a study that stated black tea (which I love) has been shown to lower cortisol levels. Interesting as black tea obviously contains caffeine. I guess that will be my reason to keep tea in my diet... I love it. Gonna be good and keep it to one cup per day as a treat. I have love all teas but my fav is black tea with milk and 2 sugars 

Looking forward to the gym 2moro. Time to hit it hard... high reps though as I feel weaker by the day as I came off everything  I know I have been crap with pics but will try and get them sorted. I am not bothered about posting pics so it's not that... I still haven't even shaved my gorilla hair off


----------



## ProFIT

This is a great detailed log bro!


----------



## Elvia1023

Been the gym twice and had 2 great workouts mainly using high reps and lighter weight. Using a more traditional split for the next 2 weeks... as in 2 body parts and higher volume per session. Sorry to do this but I am gonna have a few weeks break from my log. I am usually very detailed and like to keep a record. Things have been abit mad with work etc so gonna just take a few weeks off. I will be training full force though and will be going most days in the next few weeks. I will be upping cals and generally just going for it with no distractions. I will be back with my usual detail  and updated pics etc. Have a good weekend everyone 

Forgot to add being off hormones and taking 50mg clomid daily with lots of stress in work is not a good combo haha. I now remember why I said to myself last time... don't ever take clomid again


----------



## Thunder46

Great log Elvia


----------



## Elvia1023

I am back  I have the pics I promised too. I was planning to get them done a few weeks ago and shaved then but never bothered. I just randomly got them done last night after training legs. Nothing special but I am pleased with my progress. I am about week 4 into my 1.2g deca and 300mg test cycle so it's just building up. I train my legs harder than anyone I know so no ripping into them  If you have saw past pics you will see they have improved alot so gonna just keep on doing the same. It's hard when your 6ft 2 though cos everything tends to look very thin even when it isn't. I didn't shave them so will next time cos things always look alot better shaved. 



























I know I am the worst poser ever but I have no plans to ever compete (don't have genetics or am bothered about getting on stage in little trunks). I feel good about things cos I have been very limited due to my back injury and having about $60 per week for all my food. Being honest I am excited about the progress I am gonna make this year. Thanks


----------



## Concreteguy

You have a great shape. If you lost about 15 to 18lbs you could stand on stage. If that side pic isn't lieing it shows your narrower than the rest of your build. Meaning the distance from the front of your chest to the back of your back should be a little thicker than is. Have you or are you doing bent over rows as par of your training. This is an exersize that isn't a lot of fun but really takes it to that part of your body. Most everyone uses to much weight and cheats the move by standing up more than 45*. Don't do that. The more you bend over the more effective it is at fixing this. 
 But if you never change a thing you look great man!

  CG


----------



## Elvia1023

Concreteguy said:


> You have a great shape. If you lost about 15 to 18lbs you could stand on stage. If that side pic isn't lieing it shows your narrower than the rest of your build. Meaning the distance from the front of your chest to the back of your back should be a little thicker than is. Have you or are you doing bent over rows as par of your training. This is an exersize that isn't a lot of fun but really takes it to that part of your body. Most everyone uses to much weight and cheats the move by standing up more than 45*. Don't do that. The more you bend over the more effective it is at fixing this.
> But if you never change a thing you look great man!
> 
> CG



Thanks matey 

I should have added I am in full bulk mode. Eating lots... basically anything I can get my hands on so not trying to be lean... lean is easy for me... big is a struggle. I just want to stay relatively lean as I bulk big.

Maybe it is the angle although my back thickness has been effected recently. Basically my lower back is fucked and has been for ages. I haven't done barbell rows or deadlifts for about a year I think. I haven't done squats either. I have been very limited so thats another reason I am fairly pleased I am progressing. I train around it all but still very heavy for most movements. Literally I feel it going with 40kg deadlifts so no back bending stuff for me. 

I am gonna start incorporating some very light dl's, rack pulls and barbell rows. When I have more money I am also gonna get some good physio to help matters. But for now it's all bench assisted rows and machine rows for back thickness. I will start pushing the chest supported rows though to make up for the lack of effective training in the last year. I love db rows too with neutral grip that Phil recommends so gonna add them in at very light weight too. Thanks again for the great advice


----------



## AnaSCI

You are looking much thicker then your previous pics.

Teardrop is starting to pop nicely, so make sure to keep hammering away on those.

How much weight are you up from your last set of pics posted here? With the added thickness and considering you are still showing abs you are coming along great!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hey man, nice pics dude.  Coming along nicely considering a low back issue, for sure.  Maybe some db rows like you said to the waist/hip to bring out the lower lats and higher on the flank for the traps and teres, since you said you can't do bb rows to yer walnuts at the moment which works for me - of course, staying at or under that 45 as CG said.  I say go for those rack pulls and let that top of the movement keep the load on your upper back and trap complex.  That will thicken you from the side too, but I agree, looking fantastic man!  Looking solid bro for sure - I almost ducked when the forearm shot came up.


----------



## ProFIT

The Grim Repper said:


> Hey man, nice pics dude.  Coming along nicely considering a low back issue, for sure.  Maybe some db rows like you said to the waist/hip to bring out the lower lats and higher on the flank for the traps and teres, since you said you can't do bb rows to yer walnuts at the moment which works for me - of course, staying at or under that 45 as CG said.  I say go for those rack pulls and let that top of the movement keep the load on your upper back and trap complex.  That will thicken you from the side too, but I agree, looking fantastic man!  Looking solid bro for sure - I almost ducked when the forearm shot came up.



That is what I would suggest. Looking great Elvia:muscles:


----------



## Elvia1023

AnaSCI said:


> You are looking much thicker then your previous pics.
> 
> Teardrop is starting to pop nicely, so make sure to keep hammering away on those.
> 
> How much weight are you up from your last set of pics posted here? With the added thickness and considering you are still showing abs you are coming along great!



Thanks matey... that means alot. I will do as you say... I have said this on pro muscle but if you knew the effort I had put into my legs and they still only look like that you wouldn't be surprised me deciding to leave the gym and take up golf  Honestly I would still go the gym all the time even if I we didn't change one bit from it. I feel good cos I know there is alot of improvement ahead. I done 500kg leg press for 15 slow full rom reps the other day and that killed my legs. That was after about 1 hour of leg stuff and about 7 sets of leg press at a lighter weight. Been doing alot of high rep minimal rest stuff too. Recently went back to my favourite style of training. I am training legs about 3 times per week now for 20-30 mins at a time and that is going great.

Funny thing is I weigh exactly the same as I did in my last pics haha. I lost abit of weight after my back injury plus I came off everything. The weight will change though as I plan to get thicker all over and improve in every area.



The Grim Repper said:


> Hey man, nice pics dude.  Coming along nicely considering a low back issue, for sure.  Maybe some db rows like you said to the waist/hip to bring out the lower lats and higher on the flank for the traps and teres, since you said you can't do bb rows to yer walnuts at the moment which works for me - of course, staying at or under that 45 as CG said.  I say go for those rack pulls and let that top of the movement keep the load on your upper back and trap complex.  That will thicken you from the side too, but I agree, looking fantastic man!  Looking solid bro for sure - I almost ducked when the forearm shot came up.



Thanks matey... more great advice. I am gonna start hitting them but very light and build from that. I don't want to risk too much though as I am progressing the way I am now but I need to start incorporating more back thickness work. It will only aid in my recovery. Although I have the habit of pushing it too much so will have to be careful  I hope to get physio when I can afford it. Somedays my backs feels like it is gonna go when I am tieing my laces so not good. But I feel with a good warm up I should be able to play with some girl weight for now


----------



## srd1

Look good man keep it up.


----------



## powders101

Good progress E! Can't wait to see the next set of progress pics.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Elvia ... sorry for the void lately pard. Nice progress bud. Thickening up. 
Glad you hung with things through the back issues. I'll be hollerin pm .
Catch up soon. You are getting your issue4 all set? 
Thanks, T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam Elvia...nothing wrong with those pics brutha.. you are gettin thicker for dam sure and I know all about the 6-2.frame and limited money.but just think and do what makes you enjoy life the most..moneys not everything.but it sure helps
Thanks for updates..!! Love to see progress..


----------



## Elvia1023

srd1 said:


> Look good man keep it up.



Thanks matey... I will try to 



powders101 said:


> Good progress E! Can't wait to see the next set of progress pics.



Thanks powders... My plan is to be about 20 pounds heavier and thicker all over in a few months so hopefully I get there 



turbobusa said:


> Hey Elvia ... sorry for the void lately pard. Nice progress bud. Thickening up.
> Glad you hung with things through the back issues. I'll be hollerin pm .
> Catch up soon. You are getting your issue4 all set?
> Thanks, T



Thanks matey... that means alot. I love the gym so no matter what injury I would always find a way to get in there. Issue 4 is getting there  Catch up sounds good.. speak soon 



Ironbuilt said:


> Dam Elvia...nothing wrong with those pics brutha.. you are gettin thicker for dam sure and I know all about the 6-2.frame and limited money.but just think and do what makes you enjoy life the most..moneys not everything.but it sure helps
> Thanks for updates..!! Love to see progress..



That means alot. These comments are really giving me a boost to progress more. You are spot on... I love the gym but I also just live a normal life full of fun etc so I am far from anal about diet etc. Life is good. Thanks again matey


----------



## turbobusa

Keep at it . Injuries will heal and you are making great gains while they do.
Take care brother. T


----------



## The Grim Repper

Elvia1023 said:


> My plan is to be about 20 pounds heavier and thicker all over in a few months so hopefully I get there



Not a doubt man, not a doubt.


----------



## turbobusa

Hey Elvia how's your week starting ?  Holler back. T


----------



## IRONFIST

Current pics are looking good bro!


----------



## Elvia1023

IRONFIST said:


> Current pics are looking good bro!



Thanks matey 



turbobusa said:


> Hey Elvia how's your week starting ?  Holler back. T



I never knew anyone had commented on here... sorry for missing this matey. 

I am back now 

Being blunt. My diet has been pretty crap recently. I have struggled to eat properly and some days eating looks horrible. A few days I had 2 whole food meals and maybe 2 shakes and some sweets and thats it. I was surprised when I weighed myself the other day and was only 4 pounds down... I honestly thought it would be about 14... all that ice cream and honey is doing something 

I injured my back in the gym last week but nothing serious. Not my lower back cos that is always injured  I was doing really heavy db curls with 35kg db's. I never usually do this but was using abit of momentum and on the 8th rep I just felt something. I had a trapped nerve and couldn't move for a few days but I knew it was nothing serious. Anyway I could have trained legs after a few days but got abity lazy. 100% to blame are the kit of rips I have been using. These make me feel like utter crap and so tired all the time. I struggle to get out of bed everyday. I only had 1 vial left so just been using them up. I have used them in the past and was exactly the same. The results are good but the side effects are crap so I doubt I will bother using them again. I can't afford gh but might try mexi blacktops next time as I hear these give the results be none of the sides associated with rips. It would be fine if I never worked and could chill all day and go the gym whenever I wanted but thats not the case so there not for me.

My training is mainly multiple body parts each day but all abit random so two days are never the same. I am thinking I am gonna start a more traditional split soon (chest/tri-ceps, legs, back/bi-ceps and shoulders/calves). But for now I will just do what I feel like each day. I pretty much look like I do in my recent pics so have a decent base to work from. I feel good and gonna hit it hard. Yesterday was my first day back in the gym and I was an animal  Although I didn't have much time so the workout was limited.

Knee raises... a few sets just to warm up and felt like doing some ab work cos it's been a long time 
Leg Extensions... About 5 sets to warm up with very light weight.
Calf Raises... About 4 sets going up in weight for atleast 20 reps.
BodyWeight Calf Raises... 1 set of 100 reps 
Leg Press... Started with 1 plate a side and done very high reps. Moved up 1 plate at a time for 40-50 reps. I ended up with 6 plates a side (2x 25kg, 4x 20kg) and done 40 slow reps  I couldn't stand properly after these 
Bodyweight Squats... Done these straight after leg press. Literally just holding onto something and going down slowly with no weight. I done 20 reps... I had to rest at 18 
Leg Extensions... A few sets to get up to the full weight rack. Then I done a 5 drop sets for 10 reps with no rest in between. I ended up with about 15kg for the 6th drop set and managed about 30 partial reps... basically till I couldn't move my feet an inch upwards.

I love training this way and gonna keep it up. I love brutally training till I can't walk. I won't get injured this way cos the weight is generally low but just very high reps and little rest. I never do full weight rack on leg extensions anymore (kness) but it was fine due to what I had done before that (warmed up). I will do heavy weight days though but as I had been out a week didn't want to do that yesterday.

I had stopped training this way for abit and have missed it. I have to get in the zone and sort of lose myself. When I started the leg press I was training like I have in the last few months and stopped after 30 reps with 3 plates each side. It felt like I had failed... I was failing on 15 reps. But I thought fuck it and just pushed myself and got past that mental barrier and ended up doing 50 reps with 5 plates a side. Then 40 reps for 6 plates. I can always do more but gonna move up to that.

Gonna train 2moro... shoulders and a few other bits. Have a good sunday everyone


----------



## turbobusa

Keep on moving forward brother. Be seeing you soon . T


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I done Chest, Shoulders and Tri-ceps...

Warm up
Flat Barbell Press... 5 sets of 25-15 reps going up in weight each set.
Incline DB Press... 3 sets of 20-15 reps going up in weight.
Chest Dips... 1 set to failure straight after last set of above.
Hammer Strength Chest Press... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going upto 75kg either side. The 1 drop set starting at 5 plates (15kg plates) dropping down 1 plate each time fot 10 reps until I got about 20 or so reps with 1 plate either side.
Lateral Raises... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 3 sets of 40 reps.
Tri-cep Extensions... 2 sets of 25 reps
One arm tricep pulldowns (underhand)... 2 sets of 20 reps each side
Cable Rope Tri-cep Extensions... 5 sets of approx 15 reps
5 mins of abs (mainly knee raises)

Have a good day everyone. Should be back in the gym on Wed


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained with Barbie and we done back and bi-ceps...

Back Extensions... 5 sets of approx 20 reps going up in weight to warm up back.
Machine Pullovers... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight to full weight rack.
One Armed DB Row... 4 sets of approx 15 reps going up in weight.
Incline Bench DB Row (Hammer Grip)... 4 sets of approx 15 reps... barbie had to do these standing due to her massive boobies 
Machine Pulldown... 4 sets of 15 reps with static hold on last set.
Cable Row... 1 set of approx 30 reps to failure.
Cable Bi-cep Curls... 3 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Seated Incline Bench DB Curls... 4 sets of 15 reps 
DB Hammer Curls... 1 drop set with 30kg for 12 reps, 20kg for about 12 reps, 10kg for over 25 reps.

I may go 2moro and do a few things... chest again. Reason being a big leg session with Barbie on Sat. Gonna try some more high rep leg pressing


----------



## Elvia1023

Saved myself for today and trained legs with Barbie for a good 1 hour 30 mins...

Back Extensions... 5 sets of approx 25 reps to warm up lower back.
Seated Calf Raises... 5 sets of approx 25 reps going up in weight.
Standing Bodyweight Calf Raise... straight after last set of the above done 100 reps using elevated platform in the gym.
Seated Leg Curl... 7 sets of 20-12 reps going up in weight each set.
Leg Press... 7 sets of 30-40 reps going up in weight each set.
Final 8th set to complete failure with 6 plates a side for 55 reps.
Leg Extensions... A few sets to get upto full weight rack. Then 1 drop set with 4x10 reps at lowering weights and then very light weight for about 30 reps includinf partials.

Barbie actually recorded my 55 rep set of leg press so I will try and upload that in abit. First video ever done and not the best but might do a few more from time to time. Just thought it would be good for my log. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

Finally managed to upload the video... took ages 

It was actually 54 reps at 6 plates either side. Obviously nothing special but just from my workout today. My strength is actually down alot recently especially compared to when I was on dbol. ROM is fine but obviously not fully down but that is due to my fucked up lower back as many will know about. If I go lower I am in agony afterwards. Here you go....


kevin 169 - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI

Looks like you are putting in the work. Good video, you should keep making them to show your progress!


----------



## Elvia1023

AnaSCI said:


> Looks like you are putting in the work. Good video, you should keep making them to show your progress!



Thanks matey  Did you embed the video so it shows up in my post? If so thanks alot


----------



## turbobusa

Elvia , Thanks for vid . Work it ! You are being smart with the leg presses.
Only time I've been really hurt was from very heavy leg presses feet low 
going way too deep(gready dumbass). Almost pushed a femur out of my hip a couple years back.
Took forever to heal. T


----------



## Elvia1023

turbobusa said:


> Elvia , Thanks for vid . Work it ! You are being smart with the leg presses.
> Only time I've been really hurt was from very heavy leg presses feet low
> going way too deep(gready dumbass). Almost pushed a femur out of my hip a couple years back.
> Took forever to heal. T



I did do more than double the weight the other week though and was fine. I just have to be careful with big weights. I used to go far too low on leg press and have injured my lower back doing that. It was after aI had first injured it bad and was out for about a month. It's so bad now I wouldn't even risk it. Fact is after a heavy or high rep (or both) leg press set at that depth my quads are destroyed and so pumped so I know it is hitting them well. 

Yeah going too low on the platform would destroy my knees. But it can hit the quads well so I do incorporate that stance but with light weight. I like do use say 4 plates a sider and do 20 reps with about 10-20 secs rest and again and again with a different foot position every set (everywhere on the platform). After about 10 sets of 20 reps my legs quads are destroyed at all angles and it only takes 10 mins or so 

Thanks for your encouragement matey it means a lot


----------



## Elvia1023

Forgot to mention I done Chest, Shoulders and Tri-ceps the other day...

Warm up with db's
Flat Barbell Press... 5 sets of 25- 8 reps going up in weight
Hammer Grip DB Press... 4 sets of 20-12 reps
Pec Deck... 5 sets of 20-12 reps going up in weight
DB Shrugs... 2 sets of 30 reps
Seated Hammer Grip DB Shoulder Press... 2 sets of 20 reps
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 5 sets of 20-10 reps going up in weight to 120kg.
Cable Rope Tri-cep Extensions... 3 sets of 20-15 reps
Tri-cep Pulldowns... 4 sets of 10 reps going up in weight with 5 secs rest in between sets.

Training back and bi-ceps 2moro so looking forward to that. Have a good day everyone. 5th edition of the newsletter is out


----------



## Jello

You're progress over the last few years is really starting to show, good work Bro.


----------



## Elvia1023

Jello said:


> You're progress over the last few years is really starting to show, good work Bro.



Thanks matey. If I could eat like I want I think I would look multiple times better but will try and sort that out 

Yesterday I trained Back and Bi-ceps...

Back Extensions... About 150 reps in total to help warm up.
Incline Bench DB Rear Delt Raise... 3 sets of 20 reps.
Bent Over DB Rear Delt Raise... 2 sets of approx 20 reps.
One Arm DB Rear Delt Raise... 1 set of 15 reps each side. 
Machine Rows... 5 sets of 12 reps going up in weight each set.
Hammer Strength Overhand Pulldowns... 4 sets of 15-10 reps. 
Supersetted with Underhand Pulldowns... 4 sets of 15-10 reps.
Chest Supported Rows... 3 sets of 20-10 reps
Meadows Rows... 2 sets of 15 reps each side.
Incline Bench DB Hammer Curls... 2 sets of 15 reps
DB Hammer Curls... Drop set 30kg for 14 reps, 20kg for 9 reps and 12.5kg for approx. 15 reps.
Cable Bi-cep Curls... 3 sets of approx. 15 reps
Machine Preacher Curls... 2 sets of approx. 15 reps and one final set to failure at approx. 20 reps.
Knee Raises... 3 sets of 15 reps.

Quite a lot of volume and I very rarely train this way but just doing things alittle different. Have a good day everyone. Leg day 2moro


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice Elvia ..reppin them out with ease bro. Thanks for the video but could we see a little barbie Killen it. ?  Ure cute and all matey but u know shes got u beat . . Nice club by the way . Pretty new aye?


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Nice Elvia ..reppin them out with ease bro. Thanks for the video but could we see a little barbie Killen it. ?  Ure cute and all matey but u know shes got u beat . . Nice club by the way . Pretty new aye?



I will try and sort out that out for you. In the mean time here is a pic of her 







Yes the gym we are at is really good. Full of good equipment... those of hammer strength stuff. Lots of db's and benches and racks etc.

Today I trained legs and basically done moderate weight for as many reps as I could till I got to 200. But the reps were very slow and controlled so extra hard. 

Warmed up.
Seated Calf Raise... 100 reps... took 5 failure points and minimal rest
Leg Press Calf Raise... 100 reps... took 4 failure points and minimal rest
Seated Leg Curl... 200 reps... took 9 failure points... some rest on these cos they were killing me 
Hammer Strength Leg Press... due to be one leg at a time I just done 20 reps each side for 5 sets going up in weight each set.

Have a good w/e everyone


----------



## Elvia1023

My comp crashed yesterday half way through my post  Yesterday I trained Chest, Shoulders and Tri-ceps...

Warm up with db's
Incline Barbell Press... 6 sets of 30- 6 reps going up in weight (6 reps total failure).
Chest Dips... 3 sets to failure
Pec Deck... 1 set of 30 reps.
DB Shrugs... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight (4 sec hold at the top)
Wide Grip Upright Row... 1 set of 30 reps
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 4 sets of 25-12 reps. 5th set a drop set starting at 75kg each side and going down 15kg plate a side each set. Went something like 5 plates for 7 reps, 4 plates for 7 reps, 3 plates for 10 reps, 2 plates for 9 reps, 1 plate for 25 reps including partials.
5kg plate side laterals... 10 sets of 10 reps with 5 sec rest in between 
Tri-cep Extensions... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set.
Cable Rope Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 set of 25 reps
Lying DB Tri-cep Entension and Side Extension... 4 sets of 20 reps (10 reps of each).
Ab Crunches... 2 sets of 25 reps

Will be training back and bi-ceps 2moro and legs on Sat


----------



## Elvia1023

Thursday I trained Back and Biceps with some abs...

Back Extensions... 5 sets of approx. 25 reps going up in weight.
Cable Side Twists... 4 sets of 20 reps each side. 
Ab Weighed Crunches... 4 sets of 20 reps.
Pull Ups... 5 sets to failure.
Incline Bench DB Row... 5 sets of 15-12 reps going up in weight. Last set 50kg db's for 12 reps.
Chest Supported Row... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Meadows Row... 2 sets of 15 reps each side.
DB Hammer Curls... 2 sets of 15 reps then 1 drop set of 10, 9 and 22 reps.
Cable Crossover Bi-cep Curl... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Cable Rope Hammer Curls... 5 sets of 15 to 8 reps going up in weight.
Machine Preacher Curl... 1 burn out set of approx. 30 reps including many partials.

It's leg day later (2moro)


----------



## Elvia1023

Just adding my lower back has been bad since my back workout. It's the weighted ab crunches and meadows rows. It was really sore last week after meadows rows but the combination of the two has made me feel like a 90 year man every time I try and get up  In the past I would do 2 sets of 15 in about 1 min and that was it so wanna hit them hard. Obviously they get hit during many movements but still want to hit them direct for a change. I may just due ab bodyweight movements depending upon my back in the next few weeks. I used to do silly weights on the ab crunch like 100kg cos my core was very strong. But last workout only done 25kg as it was the first time in a while. 

Even more funny is those 15 rep meadows rows were with a whopping 15kg plate on the t-bar row  I have done 180kg on the tbar row for reps before. My back is that bad even 15kg is too much haha. I just done super slow motion reps with the light weight just to get some stimulation. I will warm up slowly with legs 2moro and make sure my back is gtg. When I have the money I will get a hip belt for squats... I miss squats but high bar is not possible so hopefully they are ok for me.


----------



## turbobusa

You are still training even though lighter. Keep training and healing up. 
Don'tr let ego dictate wts . You are being smart . high rep /highrep slow mo.
short rest periods . Keep at it. T


----------



## Elvia1023

turbobusa said:


> You are still training even though lighter. Keep training and healing up.
> Don'tr let ego dictate wts . You are being smart . high rep /highrep slow mo.
> short rest periods . Keep at it. T



Thanks matey  I am actually lifting really heavy (for me) most days. I rotate in the lighter high rep stuff... fast and super slow rep pace too. I just have to be careful with certain movements and others (deadlifts, and high bar squats etc) are not possible.

I felt great before after a brutal leg session... still do but also feel like I have been run over by a train  It's been hours and I am sitting here and my legs are literally burning  I didn't train on Sat as I felt I couldn't be as intense as I wanted to so left it till today. My back was still sore though but I warmed up well. I almost never made the gym as I got up really late and took to long eating and sitting about etc. I then missed the bus so had to walk awhile to a different route and just missed the bus due at that stop. I planned to go back home as I was soaked through and I wouldn't have much time to train as I was so late. As I waited I just thought fuck it and made sure I went and just hit it super hard. I usually get a shower etc so didn't bother so I had more time to train.

Back Extensions... 5 sets of approx 20 reps going up in weight each set.
Seated Calf Raise... 6 sets of approx 20 reps going up in weight 3 times. I make sure for a full stretch at the top and bottom on every rep and hold the stretch.
Seated Calf Press... About 5 sets of approx 20 reps... didn't count reps but failed a few times and full stretch again.
Seated Leg Curls... 7 sets of 20-12 reps going up in weight to full weight rack. I love this machine and the burn is intense and pushed it today due to short rest periods.
Leg Press... 11 sets of 30-20 reps... basically started at 1 plate for 30 reps and 30 again for 2 reps. Then I done 20 reps for 3-10 plates a side. Last set 22 plates total I got 22 reps. I put everything into that last set and if you saw it you would have been proud 
DB Squats... 3 sets of 20 reps with light db's which were a struggle due to leg press.
Leg Extensions... all random stuff as not much time left. Probably about 100 reps total. I was doing higher reps then put the weight up and failed on 10 and done that a few times. Finished with a burn out set of about 20 reps.

My back actually felt better after training so I was happy. I was extra careful with the extra weight on the leg press. I went fully down but made sure my back was supported and I kept in position. I had 2 ibuprofen before training so that helped too. I never take painkillers but I might start having 2 of them before every leg session. 

Have a good day everyone. I go to the fitness expo on Friday so looking forward to that


----------



## Elvia1023

Today I trained chest, tri-ceps and bi-ceps...

Decline Barbell Press... the bar for 30 reps, 1 plate for 2 sets of 20 reps, 2 plates for 2 sets of 15 reps. Final set 3 plates a side for 9 reps.
Hammer Strength Chest Press... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight.
Incline Bench DB Hammer Chest Press... 1 rest pause set with 3 failure points of 15,10 and 9 reps.
Chest Dips... 2 sets to failure.
Chest Flyes... 1 set of 20 reps followed by pause in stretched position for approx 30 secs.
Tri-cep Extension... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Overhead Tri-cep Extensions... 1 set to failure at 18 reps.
Lying DB Tri-cep Entension and Side Extension... 2 sets of 20 reps (10 reps of each).
Hammer DB Curls... 2 sets of 10 reps then drop set with 4 failure points... 30kg db's for 14 reps, 20kg for 11 reps, 15kg for 10 reps and 7.5kg for approx 25 reps.
Machine Preacher Curls... 1 set to failure including partials... approx 30 reps.

My knees have been bad since my last leg press day. Literally were I struggle to get up from a seated position. My kneecaps hurt really bad and it's been a few days. I have decided to tighten up alittle and due to knees I will no longer do really heavy weights. 

I am gonna start incorporating a lot of super and giant sets in my training. I will still go as heavy as I can for most bodyparts although try to use minimal rest and high intensity always. However for legs weight will be moderate at best and lots of reps and playing about with things such as angles, foot positions, rep speed, rest periods, rest pause, supersets, giant sets... basically anything that can make the moderate weight harder and ignite all muscle fibers. 

I will also start training each body part multiple times weekly but not for a few weeks. Special attention to all areas really but will try and train calves, hams, quads, back and chest 3 times weekly. Other muscles will be the same or twice weekly. I want to shock my muscles in every way I can without risking certain joints.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. I will be going to the fitness expo in my country over the w/e so will try and get some pics.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow mate .. First I'm glad computer didn't crash as miss barbie was being installed here. She's cute.. Second you are doing some great things as per your injury allows which shows these young kids on here there is no dam reason you can't do leg workouts or back workout at all with so many different and available movements , kids need to mute up and squat. Thank Elvia I enjoy reading all your training techniques matey..ib


----------



## Elvia1023

Ironbuilt said:


> Wow mate .. First I'm glad computer didn't crash as miss barbie was being installed here. She's cute.. Second you are doing some great things as per your injury allows which shows these young kids on here there is no dam reason you can't do leg workouts or back workout at all with so many different and available movements , kids need to mute up and squat. Thank Elvia I enjoy reading all your training techniques matey..ib



Thanks I really appreciate that


----------



## dinh

Look good Elvia! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Elvia1023

dinh said:


> Look good Elvia! Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks matey. No training over the w/e as I attended the bodypower fitness expo in the uk. I created a thread with pics in the general topic section.

http://www.anasci.org/vB/general-of...k-bodypower-fitness-expo-pics.html#post165953

I hope everyone else had a great w/e


----------



## Alinshop

You are slowly but steadily getting to be pretty damn big.  I'm impressed.  I agree, Rich is measurably bigger then everyone else.  Maybe you should fly here and we will go see one of those Mexican docs about that pmma.


----------



## Elvia1023

Alinshop said:


> You are slowly but steadily getting to be pretty damn big.  I'm impressed.  I agree, Rich is measurably bigger then everyone else.  Maybe you should fly here and we will go see one of those Mexican docs about that pmma.



Thanks matey  That was the first thing I thought of when I saw him... I want to try pmma  I wish I had the money. I haven't even tried syntherol yet. I have 2 bottles from FM wins (Barbie won one) but just left them but will try as I might as well plus that stuff is expensive to buy. I was thinking about making my own as I have a great recipe but I think I need to progress with hormones more before I do. Anyway off to work now


----------



## Elvia1023

I have been the gym a few times recently but not pushed it too hard. That was mainly due to me trying US Myo HMP and feeling abit weird on it. It seemed to make me more sensitive to my slin and I was going hypo in the gym and felt like utter crap. This is only on 10IU slin preworkout that I have done alot in recent times with no issues whatsoever. I had some commission left so just thought I might as well try it cos I wouldn't pay for it ever. I have felt nothing from it apart from the above so definitely not for me. 

Today was a good workout and the start of hitting it hard again. I should mention I finally started the syntherol I won ages ago. I injected it into my calves last night. When I was injecting I thought to myself why am I even doing this I don't even compete. I figured I should try it and I guess my calves will look good for my hol 

It was 6 injs for each calf (6 x 0.5ml=3ml) so 12 injs total. I couldn't be bothered using 12 needles as that's tonnes so I used 4 needles so 3 injs per needle as well as drawing oil. I have never injected my calves ever so strange going from that to 12 injs in one go  No problems at all although the left side of my left calf was weird. I went abit light headed on about the 8th inj but nothing bad... most injs I have done in one go was 2 before this. I like to keep things simple and get tired of injecting all the time so even when I have done ed aas shots in the past it's more like 5 a week  I doubt I can be bothered doing that ed... will probably do it eod... time will tell. The way I look at it anything is a bonus plus I doubt I could walk properly if I done it ed (my job is on my feet rushing around).

I done 2 sets of 50 standing calf raises last night with a break in between. They felt great and I enjoyed the burn. Although after about 30 mins I could tell they were gonna be sore today. I woke up and I couldn't straighten my legs. I was fine in time and I actually enjoy that feeling anyway. I had a great workout and done calves at the end but probably done too much cos they are sore now. I can barely rise on my tiptoes  

I trained (with Barbie) Back, Tri-ceps and Calves...

Cable Twists... 3 sets of 20 reps each side
Back Extensions... 5 sets of 10 reps going up in weight with no rest(just to warm up abit).
Hammer Strength Pulldowns (Overhand)... 2 sets of 20 reps, then 3 sets to failure increasing weight each set... failure at 24 reps, 16 reps and 9 reps.
Cable Rows... 3 sets of 20 reps and 4th set to failure at 17 reps
Kneeing High Pulley Row... 3 sets of 15 reps and 4th set to failure at 23 reps.
Tri-cep Extensions... 2 sets of 20 reps going up in weight
Close Grip Bench Press... 3 sets of 25-15 reps and final set to failure for 12 reps (5 assisted).
Seated Calf Raises... 3 sets of 30 reps and another 2 sets at 15 reps.
Leg Press Calf Press... 2 sets of 25 reps and 3 sets to failure at 42, 32 and 19 reps.
Standing Calf Raise... 1 set of 30 reps right after the above.
Hanging Knee Raises... 2 sets of 20 reps.

Today I used lighter weights in many movements and really concentrated on the form. perfect form with very slow negative and full stretch and explosive but controlled positive. I also tried to fail at different rep ranges to help recruit as many muscle fibers as possible. I pushed it hard but a lot more to come  Calves were a struggle due to the injections and I struggled with 1 plate to begin with but once I got some blood in the muscle I was fine.

Have a good weekend everyone. Gonna have a nice night in with Barbie tonight


----------



## BIG D

hey brotha keep putting in the work! hope all is well, enjoy the weekend. ill be getting drunk with my lady tonight for sure, we stayed in last night


----------



## K1

Training looks to be going well bro...Let's see some progress pics!


----------



## Elvia1023

K1 said:


> Training looks to be going well bro...Let's see some progress pics!



I will post some pics soon. I haven't really progressed cos money has been so tight. I was having shakes all the time to maintain weight but I have nearly ran out. My diet needs to change asap and it will. I was in two minds about my goals but have decided to tighten up alittle for my hol in 6 weeks. But I will consume tonnes of carbs and protein around my training (when slin is active) to keep me full etc. Full on Bulking will begin on my holiday as it's unlimited food  I feel good about things but I know if I had alittle more money I could have carried on progressing like I wanted. I have had to lend money to get to work this week so no personal food shopping. When I get paid on Friday I will start a good plan and maintain it and ensure it's consistent so it will be a cheap one. That will be something like as much chicken, beef and fish as I can afford (not much). I will get a tub of protein and have that with fruit. Most of my carbs will be vegetables like sweetcorn and broccoli etc. Then some cheap starchy carbs like pasta, potatoes and rice. Cheap fruit such as oranges and apples and pineapple when I can (for my shakes). All in all I plan to improve a lot but right now I know I could do better.

Training is always good and today I done Chest, Shoulders, Hams and Calves...

Warm up with db's.
Incline Barbell Press... 2 sets of 30 reps with bar... 1 set of 25 reps with 1 plate a side, 1 set of 15 reps with 2 plates a side and 1 set to failure at 11 reps (2 assisted) with 3 plates a side.
Hammer Strength Chest Press... 4 sets of 25-8 reps going up to 4 plates a side.
Pec Deck... 2 sets of 15 reps and 1 set to failure at 19 reps.
Barbell Shoulder Press... 4 sets of 30-15 reps going up in weight.
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press... 4 sets of 25-9 reps with 4th set failing on 9 with 4 plates a side.
Seated Leg Curls... 9 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Seated Calf Raise... 2 sets of 25 reps with 1 plate, 2 sets of 25 reps with 2 plates. Then I supersetted this movement (3 plates) with Standing Calf Raises in the Smith Machine and done 20 reps in each for 3 sets.
Calf Press... 2 sets of 15 reps then final set movd the weight up and went to complete failure at 27 reps (about 10 partials).

Looking forward to my next day in the gym


----------



## Elvia1023

Yesterday was a good session and I done Back, Bi-ceps , Quads and Calves...

Giant set so only rest was walking (fast) to each machine/station consisting of...
Pull Ups... 1 set to failure (14 reps) 
Hammer Strength Pulldown (Overhand)... 1 set of approx 15 reps.
Machine Row (Hammer grip)... 1 set of approx 15 reps.
Machine Pullovers... 1 set of approx 20 reps.
Cable Rows... 1 set of approx 20 reps.
Lat Pulldowns... 1 set of approx 12 reps.
DB Shrugs... 1 set of approx 20 reps
Incline Bench DB Rows... 1 set of approx 15 reps.
Lever Front Pulldowns... 1 set of approx 12 reps.
Lever Row Machine (Overhand)... 1 set of approx 15 reps
Hammer Strength Pulldowns (Underhand)... 1 set of approx 12 reps.
5 mins break 

DB Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps
Hammer Curls Drop set with 30kg for 14 reps, 22.5kg for 11 reps, 15kg for 12 reps and 10kg for approx 25 reps (some partials).

Leg Press... 4 sets of 25 reps going up in weight. Then I done 7 plates a side for 15 super slow and controlled reps for 4 sets but with only 15 sec rest in between sets. Then I supersetted same weight leg press with db (only 10kg) squats. I done 3 sets of each at 15 reps leg press then 20 reps for squats and I was destroyed.

Just done body weight calf raises for 100 reps to finish.

I can't go the gym today like I wanted but looking forward to going most days from now on.


----------

